# Brain Hemmorage shot



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I've seen the recipe for this shot posted throughout the forum and on other sites... but wondering for those that have tried it before-- can a different flavour be used instead of the peach or strawberry, as I can't stand the flavour, others coming aren't big fans either and someone is allergic (what a fussy bunch!).

Tried searching online but only seem to come up with the same mix. I realise that its the acidic-yness (yes, that IS the technical term lol) that causes the Baileys to curdle, but don't know if another flavour or type of liquor would have the same effect and taste just as good as the peach/strawberry is said too?

Thanks!!


For those that don't know the recipe, it's as follows---
1 oz peach or strawberry schnapps
1 tsp Bailey's® Irish cream
1/2 tsp grenadine syrup


First, pour the peach schnapps. Then, slowly pour the Irish Cream. Do not mix! In a moment, the Bailey's will begin to clump and "curdle" and look like a brain. Pour a tiny amount of grenadine "blood" over. Serve immediately.


----------



## Sir Gregor (Jul 27, 2009)

I have seen another version of this drink, although it is not a shot.

Ingredients:
1 oz each vodka, gin and tequila
1 tsp Bailey's Irish Cream
2 drops Grenadine
1 cherry

Shake vodka, gin & tequila with ice, strain into an Old Fashioned or rocks glass, add cherry and then spoon Bailey's on top and then add Grenadine.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The one I saw had lime juice to make it curdle. Have that link saved at work though, not at home.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow that's sound really nasty Do y'all have a picture or it?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I found a recipe with Midori that might be okay-- will have to buy some Baileys and test some out 

Here is the Midori one (was called a Mangled Frog... tho the name could be changed, although Mangled Frog isn't bad for Halloween!)

1/2 oz Midori melon liqueur
1/2 oz Bailey's Irish cream
1 tbsp grenadine syrup

Pour the Midori melon liqueur into a shot glass. Float the Bailey's Irish cream on top. Drop the grenadine down through the center, creating a dead, mangled frog effect, and serve.



Kallie- I've attached a pic of the original brain hemmorage shot.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's the one I found linked on the forum last year:

http://www.imnotamonster.com/2009/10/zombie-brain-vodka-shooters/


----------

